

Apparently the i tag is appropriate for ship names - lukewestby
http://www.w3schools.com/tags/tag_i.asp

======
FabianBeiner
Please notice [http://www.w3fools.com/](http://www.w3fools.com/).

------
BerislavLopac
<i>Kobayashi Maru</i>

